# Javascript onclick box öffnen



## Yunus2000 (28. Jun 2011)

Hi leute.. ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. 

meine fragen ist , wie kriege ich es hin, dass wenn ich auf zum beispiel "Suchen" klicke.. auf derselben seite ein kleines html fenster geöffnet wird?

wie zum beispiel auf dieser seite
xt:Commerce Webshop Shop Support - Powered by vBulletin
dort wird wenn man auf suchen klickt so eine kleine box geöffnet. genau das möchte ich auch.
ich verwende das xtcommerce veyton und möchte eine html datei einfügen. 
aber wenn ich auch suchen klicke soll er nicht in dieser kleinen box suchen sondern die ganze seite neu laden und dann auf der großen seite suchen.. wisst ihr was ich meine??


----------



## delphiking1980 (28. Jun 2011)

also ich würde dazu JQuery verwenden


----------



## Yunus2000 (28. Jun 2011)

kannst du mir ein beispiel code posten??


----------



## delphiking1980 (29. Jun 2011)

Es sollte mit einem Ajax Request funktionieren :

```
$.get("test.html", function(data){
alert("Data Loaded: " + data);
});
```

im data Objekt befindet sich dein HTML Code diesen könntest du wiefolgt einbinden :


```
$.get("test.html", function(data){
$('#contentDiv').html(data);
//oder anhägen an den Div
$('#contentDiv').append(data);
});
```


----------



## Yunus2000 (29. Jun 2011)

danke für die schnelle antwort nur ist nun meine frage wie ich das ganze anstellen soll.. kennst du dich eventuell mit der xt commerce veyton software aus ??

es ist so das ich ein template ordner hab in dem ich mein template ändern kann und die index datei ist eine .html datei was ja bedeutet das ich diesen code dort nicht ohne weiteres einbinden kann oder irre ich mich?
desweiteren  weiß ich nicht was ist wenn ich meine index.html in index.php ändere ob dann irgendwelche sachen nicht mehr funktionieren..
also ich habe eine index.html und eine datei die box_search.html heißt und diese box_search soll beim klicken auf den text "Suche" erscheinen.

hilft es dir weiter wenn ich dir den link meiner seite poste??


----------



## delphiking1980 (29. Jun 2011)

also ein Link wäre schon viel besser


----------



## Yunus2000 (29. Jun 2011)

www.Oil-Drop.de - Ihr günstiger Motoröl Anbieter


----------

